
Gym Retro - lainon
https://blog.openai.com/gym-retro/
======
frenchie4111
I created a Google Colab notebook that runs Gym Retro. Feel free to clone it
to play around with Gym Retro.

[https://colab.research.google.com/drive/11Mxg30mXEvhk8jB0iJ-...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/11Mxg30mXEvhk8jB0iJ-
cFw1k0wICkf8e#scrollTo=_SzYiZIjETHX)

~~~
cbanek
Very cool. Though in your first cell, you misspelled build-essential:

!apt-get install pkg-config lua5.1 build-esbsential libav-tools git

~~~
frenchie4111
Huh. Good catch. Thanks

Should be fixed now

------
vthallam
Off Topic, but I really love OpenAI's blog design and how they present content
in each blog post. It's very much visually appealing.

~~~
inteleng
FYI: "much" in your last sentence is misused, and should be left out. You
could say "it's very much a visually appealing presentation," but the current
usage is just wrong.

------
minimaxir
The big improvement to Gym Retro is that it now supports Nintendo systems by
default (it used to be Atari 2600/Genesis only), with a pretty impressive
library of configurations included.
([https://github.com/openai/retro/tree/develop/retro/data/stab...](https://github.com/openai/retro/tree/develop/retro/data/stable))

~~~
yazr
I have a custom game that i use for DRL and simulations. Is it worth
while/possible to hook this game into Gym Retro.

If I do, can i then use all the baseline algos on this ?

How does this compare to ALE ?!

------
Abishek_Muthian
Off topic :

If Sixers from Ready Player One had used Gym Retro, the agent would have
easily found the easter egg in the ATARI Adventure than the humans; was bots
not allowed in OASIS?..or wait didn't Halliday himself became an agent?

------
samfriedman
The integration tool is neat. Basically a small memory scanner/editor that
will let you search for score values you'd like to define as a goal/reward. I
wonder how it handles games that may may not have a static memory location of
certain variables: usually you'd need to hook into the process and check out
what bits of code are writing to that memory to hammer out a more "permanent"
fix. Of course, these retro games might not be that complex.

------
jlebrech
Is it possible to train ai to be the cpu characters?

~~~
tachyonbeam
Yes, but you’ll most likely have to become fairly proficient at 6502 assembly
and need to use a hex editor.

